# firestone super cruiser



## buck hughes (May 25, 2017)

just found this super cruiser-lot's of wrong parts on it-not sure if I should round up the correct parts of sell as is.


----------



## mfhemi1969 (May 25, 2017)

buck hughes said:


> just found this super cruiser-lot's of wrong parts on it-not sure if I should round up the correct parts of sell as is.
> 
> View attachment 472089



Hi Buck, I think i would bug out and move on! But not sure where you are on it!


----------



## buck hughes (May 26, 2017)

done nothing yet-this is as bought-


----------



## Henryford2 (May 27, 2017)

Have an interest in the tank if you're going to part it. Thanks


----------



## buck hughes (May 27, 2017)

I have a gentleman interested in the bike -I will check with him and if he don't buy it I will part out. the tank is in good shape but, on the left side it has a few minor bumps (real small).


----------



## Henryford2 (May 27, 2017)

buck hughes said:


> I have a gentleman interested in the bike -I will check with him and if he don't buy it I will part out. the tank is in good shape but, on the left side it has a few minor bumps (real small).



Not a problem, just keep me in mind if you want to part it or whether or not the new buyer wants the tank, I don't believe it's correct for the bike. Thanks again


----------



## buck hughes (May 31, 2017)

bike was sold.


----------



## Dr.B (Jun 5, 2017)

buck hughes said:


> just found this super cruiser-lot's of wrong parts on it-not sure if I should round up the correct parts of sell as is.
> 
> View attachment 472089


----------



## Dr.B (Jun 5, 2017)

Sell the seat?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 5, 2017)

He said the bike was sold. V/r Shawn


----------



## Shawn (Jun 9, 2017)

Henryford2,  Give Active Cycle & Fitness in Appleton, Wisconsin a call if you're after a tank.  (920) 202-3034  They've got a skeleton of one that sure looks the same as in these pics. Maybe they sell it to you as it's just been a display item for months now.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 10, 2017)

Please forgive me I was mistaken that this was the same bike as the one pictured above. It is however a neat bike with tank intact and in solid condition. This partial bike is at Active Bike & Fitness in Appleton, Wisconsin. Give them a call and ask for Mark to make an offer. He's the shop owner. They'll have a box around to pack it in and ship if you work out a deal.


 

 

  Had a few minutes this morning so I swung by and quick took these pics of it. Phone number is in a post above this one. Hope this helps someone out


----------



## Dr.B (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks it's cool but not what I'd like.  Take care


----------



## Henryford2 (Jun 11, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up but not quite what I'm looking for. Thanks again


----------

